# Peanut butter whilst cutting?



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Who all uses peanut butter as a source of fats while trying to get ripped...?? And is there much diff between the tesco pb and natty? Nutritional values look pretty similar


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Perfectly fine, but go with the healthy option as it'll contain better fats and little to no sugar/sodium.

Also expect this thread to be moved or deleted, as its in the wrong section.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Better off using Whole Earth crunchy original peanut butter mate, no sugar or salt and uses palm oil, the others are full of sugar and salt.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

andyfrance001 said:


> Better off using Whole Earth crunchy original peanut butter mate, no sugar or salt and uses palm oil, the others are full of sugar and salt.


Love Whole Earth PB IMO it's the mutts nuts.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to the corect section...

I use Whole Earth too...smooth is my fav


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Myprotein do a good one bud, in 1kg tubs as well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andyfrance001 said:


> Better off using Whole Earth crunchy original peanut butter mate, no sugar or salt and uses palm oil, the others are full of sugar and salt.


this is in correct as Whole earth does contai some salt....the best PB is from the "little PB company" it only has peanuts in it nothing else added at all not even palm oil......this is what i use when dieting, at all other times i use whole earth.



WhySoSerious said:


> Myprotein do a good one bud, in 1kg tubs as well


i am sure you cannot promote your own products outside your forum section but i will check if i am correct do not do this again.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> this is in correct as Whole earth does contai some salt....the best PB is from the "little PB company" it only has peanuts in it nothing else added at all not even palm oil......this is what i use when dieting, at all other times i use whole earth.
> 
> have u a link paul for that company ? tryed to find it but cant ......ta


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they sell it in sainsbury's mate


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Think I'll take a trip to sainsbury's


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The cheap stuff is full of hydrogenated fat


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is in correct as Whole earth does contai some salt....the best PB is from the "little PB company" it only has peanuts in it nothing else added at all not even palm oil......this is what i use when dieting, at all other times i use whole earth.
> 
> i am sure you cannot promote your own products outside your forum section but i will check if i am correct do not do this again.


Really? If so sorry, I've been doing that before and thought it was fine. Please let me know if not


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

hendrix said:


> The cheap stuff is full of hydrogenated fat


Not all of the cheap ones are, some are though, simply just check the back before purchasing


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is in correct as Whole earth does contai some salt....the best PB is from the "little PB company" it only has peanuts in it nothing else added at all not even palm oil......this is what i use when dieting, at all other times i use whole earth.
> 
> i am sure you cannot promote your own products outside your forum section but i will check if i am correct do not do this again.


Have you tried the meridian one from holland and barratt Paul? This is just peanuts also as far as I'm aware nice oil on top when you open it


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

Sainsburys basics is free from hydrogenated fats,

Quite cheap too!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

muscle monster said:


> Sainsburys basics is free from hydrogenated fats,
> 
> Quite cheap too!


How much of the ingredients are peanuts though?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

OJay said:


> How much of the ingredients are peanuts though?


x2


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Meridian 1kg tubs of pb, no sugar, no salt or oils added, just blended peanuts. Costs about £4.xx in Holland and Barett and they often have it on some sort of offer (like second half price etc).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Have you tried the meridian one from holland and barratt Paul? This is just peanuts also as far as I'm aware nice oil on top when you open it


 Yes mate I used to use it but it is bland and dry I prefer the one I mentioned from sainsburys.



muscle monster said:


> Sainsburys basics is free from hydrogenated fats,
> 
> Quite cheap too!


maybe but it has lenty of sugar and salt....


----------



## muscle monster (Sep 10, 2009)

O well the kids like it, I'll er get my coat....

But on a serious note, find a suitable hiding place

to keep some good stuff! Been using as a sub for tahini

paste for the last week


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll look out for it when I go Tuesday paul, I'm out at the moment was going toget the h&b one when go into city


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Tried making your own? I prefer this because you can make to your satisfaction


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

try natural almond butter it is nutritionally better than peanut butter ! bit more expensive though .


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

just bought some almond meridian butter in sainsburys, bit expensive at £2.50 for 170 g but had to try it ........

per 100g

protein 25.3g

carbs 6.6g

4.0g of sugars

fats 55g

4.4g sat


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> just bought some almond meridian butter in sainsburys, bit expensive at £2.50 for 170 g but had to try it ........
> 
> per 100g
> 
> ...


Almond butter is awesome!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i could easily pollish of the jar in a hour, but dieting so a a few teapoons a day for me dam it.


----------

